# Horse people?



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Anybody ride? Drive? Handle? I ride Western on my paint mare, MYT Shadow Dancer (Shadow for short). I have some basic training in English to help with my leg muscles and balance, but its not my thing. Anyone else wanna share the horses they lease,own, share, borrow or take lessons on? 
I live in racking horse country, and Walkers are all to common. I dont like seeing a horse in pads, I've seen one in pads with hooves that desprately need to be trimmed. Any rackin' horse people out there? Opinoins on pads (for hooves, not backs )?
Lastly any hunter/jumpers? Western pleasure?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I take lessons and am a counselor at 2 different barn's horse camps even though I hate kids. I don't show, even though my barn asks me to. I ride different horses. The barn sells all my favorite horses. They get me all attached to the horse just to make the horse happy, and then they sell it! They even interrupt MY lessons I paid for to sell the horses! Or they work the horse 'till it can barely be ridden. They only use me for getting the horses in shape and giving problem horses instruction, which messes u my lessons.. sorry started ranting there. But I DO love riding.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

This is my 4-year-old Paint/Arabian Nasdaq....she's only 1/4 Arabian but she acts like a full-blooded one. She's amazingly sensitive...if you just wiggle your pinky finger in front of her (even slightly) she will back up in a hurry. We do Parelli Natural Horsemanship together and we have tons of fun  
Even though I haven't ridden her yet (I've only had her for 2 months) I have sooo much fun, even if I get nothing done in a play session. Sometimes she has to "let out teenage frustrations" so all I do is run around and go crazy with her, letting her buck and hop and rear and gallop around xD That's when we have the most fun.
She's a fantastic jumper and will do great in a show ring one day, but I haven't started riding sooo jumping is not our thing...YET.
I used to have a 14 year old Paint mare named Wilma, who I loved so dearly even though she was as stubborn and rotten as HELL to me. Sadly she got taken away from me...she got mystery lameness (uncomfortable riding for both of us) and her owner, after abandoning her for 3 years, decided to come back for her. But she was the greatest first horse I could have asked for. She taught me a LOT. We had a love/hate relationship at first....she was a plug when it came to riding. But then I figured out how to motivate her and literally the second I hopped on her back she took off! She's the first horse I ever galloped on (even though it was only in the arena) and just speeding around was so much fun.
Ummmm before I had Wilma I took English riding lessons for 4 years. I was an advanced level rider (though I was only allowed to jump like 2 feet...UGH) and I loooove to show off, which motivated me because I took group lessons. I volunteered for everything! I rode a beautiful blood bay Thoroughbred for the first two years named Utah....I volunteered at the horse summer camp so when the kids rode I got to ride Utah....he bonded so close with my that summer. Then he was sold and it broke my heart.
From then on I rode an English Warmblood named Sporty, and I got used to the lofty trot and the springy jumps for 1 1/2 years, then I was moved to a I-don't-know-what horse named Taylor. She was enormously wide and literally trotted like a TANK. Her trot was so slow and so smooth it must felt like walking, and it was really hard to post to. She would also jump funny...we would trot reeeeaaaaaally slowly, then as we approached the jump she would trot at top speed (I'm talking around 12 mph) and she would jump the fence with this little pathetic hop....I always got so scared she would plunge over it 
Then I quit riding because 1.) 40 bucks a week was too much and 2.) I could adopt a horse at another stable for free.

So that's that.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

I must say I'm very jealous of your horse, PaintingPintos. She's a nice little mare . Pog, have you considered finding a new barn? I know that it can be hard to find a cheap barn in that area.. I used to live in the DC area... I paid 500 for 10 group lessons on a run down halflinger...
I show. I'll do my 3rd show this weekend, though I've been riding for 8 years. lol. I'm glad I know someone with a mare... My horse has a WONDERFUL headset, until she goes into heat. Then she decides to touch the sky with her nose and try to win a race.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I REALLY like my instructor though, so I put up with the horses.. lol. The instructor isnt as bad as the rest of the barn.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Ah, I see. Do you have gaited horses at your barn? My freind has a pacer. My instructor's friend has some gaited saddlebreds (love saddlebreds BTW). Lol I should stop rambling. One more thing... I'm sick, so I can't clean my baby's stall. Sigh. Good thing my border cleans for $5 a cleaning.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

U all are lucky to have ur own horses


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks! Im showing today, and its at the most backwoodsy place in TN. I love it! You just gotta love the friendlyness. Well, not the racking horse people. One guy was passing my friend and as he wad doing it, he removed her sturrup!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Lon once my bro did a jum and the stirrup literally fell off!


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Lol! Well at the show we had two falls. One in the speed race where some horse came UNGLUED. Rider fell flat on her back but was fine. She got past the timer before she fell, though. In Mens Racking o e man rammed his horse into another horse. The horse that was rammed freaked and so off the man came, he got a foot caught in a stirrup but the horse stopped and the man was ok. Scary though.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow. Once at a western show a guy somehow ended up sitting on his horses neck! He looked like he was in pain..  he didnt finish the show lol


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Poor guy. One camper at a horse camp I helped with fell of by being flung on the horse's neck, swinging around his neck and landing on her feet. We clapped for her. Lol.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol. once at camp, I was so tired from the night before, the horse i was handling bolted and i just stood there lookign confused


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Lol "wasnt I just leading a horse?"


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Pretty much how I felt.. they asked me to go home for the day


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

My horse onced esacped. My mom flailed and screamed and punched her phone trying to call my boarder. She was still screaming as I led a talkative Shadow back to her stall.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, usually they don't run, usually theyre just like wait owners over there... where am i going?!?!


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah. My mom is afraid of horses. I think she has this crazy idea that all horses are gonna sneak into her room and eat her.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

lol bad horsie! 

My mom thinks he knows everything because she watches my lessons sometimes -_- and if I jump away from a charging horse she says im not tough enough, and if i am scared to go get that charging horse im just too scared, its not dangerous -_-


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah its only 10 times the size of you... it wont flatten you


----------



## ClassicCharm (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm definitely a horse person 

I've been riding for almost 14 years. I show hunters and school green horses for my barn. My partner of 8 years was Tobasco, a 3/4 Arabian who is now retired. My partner after that was Moonstone, a lovely paint mare who is also now retired, due to a fractured navicular. Now they're both fat and happy living in the field. Now I'm working an OTTB named Gus, who is lots of fun. He'll probably be in the show ring by the end of the summer.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

WOOO job intervies went great, now I dont have to work at that stupid other barn  

wow 14 years? U must be good!


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow. That's a long time. Lots of time to see horses come and go, and time to learn.
Yay for Pog! No more of THAT barn!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Ur lucky I might go to my aunts for the summer and she has horses  but probs not  

and thanks


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

i have 3 horses, a paint, a quarter horse, and an appaloosa!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I ride, an American Quarter western. I also ride about 9 other different horses at my stables  I am addicted to horses, and cant stand to be away from one! There is just something about them that makes everything calm and relaxing. riding also is VERY fun!!!!!
Sometimes we show to (a mini show) where we have food, play games with the horses, canter around the arena, and then play music and hand out awards  SO MUCH FUN!

Glad there are some horse people on here!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

lot of people on here seem to be horse people.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Ahahaha when my mom watched my lessons she'd always say "WOW you're so brave!!" because I would jump 3 feet without stirrups or reins.....and if a horse bolted at me back then, I'd flip out and run away. But now natural horsemanship has changed me xD If a horse is running AT me, I just take my carrot stick and jump at the horse, snapping the whip on the ground. I did that to my old horse Wilma, who used to hate me because I tried being a lead mare (she is the most dominant mare in her herd, she's the lead mare) and she KNEW that I was the one keeping her from her buddies....she KNEW that the halter meant work and riding.....one day I was the only thing blocking her path through an open fence, and she started galloping right at me, but I jumped at her and shouted and whipped the ground. Well, she stopped immediately, put her head down, and let me put the halter on her. I don't know how I managed it but it was like magic....after that she had tons of fun riding with me, playing games, and she started to respect the halter rather than fear it (She was also abused and mistreated, which is why she hated any kind of halter or tack)...

One funny thing is that when she hated the halter, the barn owner used to take halters and lay them over her feed bucket, and stick them all around the stall so she'd associate it with treats and food....It was funny because one day I walked into the barn, and 9 or 10 halters were all laying in the middle of the barn aisle...I was like "What the heck happened here?" and as soon as I thought that Wilma picked up another halter and flung it out of the stall xD
She's a real character but now I have Nasdaq so everything's changed.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Lmao! HILARIOUS!


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Wilma: "oh crap I ran at the wrong person"


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

paintingpintos said:


> ahahaha when my mom watched my lessons she'd always say "wow you're so brave!!" because i would jump 3 feet without stirrups or reins.....and if a horse bolted at me back then, i'd flip out and run away. But now natural horsemanship has changed me xd if a horse is running at me, i just take my carrot stick and jump at the horse, snapping the whip on the ground. I did that to my old horse wilma, who used to hate me because i tried being a lead mare (she is the most dominant mare in her herd, she's the lead mare) and she knew that i was the one keeping her from her buddies....she knew that the halter meant work and riding.....one day i was the only thing blocking her path through an open fence, and she started galloping right at me, but i jumped at her and shouted and whipped the ground. Well, she stopped immediately, put her head down, and let me put the halter on her. I don't know how i managed it but it was like magic....after that she had tons of fun riding with me, playing games, and she started to respect the halter rather than fear it (she was also abused and mistreated, which is why she hated any kind of halter or tack)...
> 
> One funny thing is that when she hated the halter, the barn owner used to take halters and lay them over her feed bucket, and stick them all around the stall so she'd associate it with treats and food....it was funny because one day i walked into the barn, and 9 or 10 halters were all laying in the middle of the barn aisle...i was like "what the heck happened here?" and as soon as i thought that wilma picked up another halter and flung it out of the stall xd
> she's a real character but now i have nasdaq so everything's changed.


priceless


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

a somewhat collage of me and my boy Dave over the years


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Dave is a stunner. So pretty. *faints*


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

hahaha thank you!
hes really pigeon-toed and we call him "the school bus" because hes got a really long back and short legs 
but hes a good boy!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Dave is so pretty! Just recently started helping an older lady care for german warmblood. He was a jumper because of his breed, a Hanoverian, and now he is retired and needs some TLC. He seems intimidating at first because of his size (he's massive) and his strength, but really he is just a gentle giant


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

ive noticed that the big boys are usually the sweetest  its those bratty little ponies you have to watch out for!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

kellyyoungmoney said:


> ive noticed that the big boys are usually the sweetest  its those bratty little ponies you have to watch out for!


+1 we have 2 or 3 ponies at our stables who are so stubborn and bratty, it is unbelievable. I also find that the mares are more bratty, thats why i stick to the stallions


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

My mare is a dream. Until she goes into heat, that is. Then she decides that instead of being a nice western pleasure horse, she wants to do saddle seat.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

shadowpony said:


> My mare is a dream. Until she goes into heat, that is. Then she decides that instead of being a nice western pleasure horse, she wants to do saddle seat.


Haha! Mares always can become what seems like a different horse when they are in heat/ season. They always it seems get crankier and stubborn, stubborn, STUBBORN lol-riding them is quite a challenge also:roll:


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah. I love my Shadow Baby anyways. I hate cutback saddles though. It's like riding a bandaid.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

shadowpony said:


> Yeah. I love my Shadow Baby anyways. I hate cutback saddles though. It's like riding a bandaid.


lol interesting analogy-but true


----------

